# IVF vs ICSI



## Deva20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Afternoon all

I wonder if anyone could share their experience about IVF vs ICSI as we will hopefully have to make that decision very soon. In the past I had poor sperm morphology (1%) but was surprised to find that it is now 4%. Not quite sure how that happened but it does show it can change which is good news. 

This is our 3rd cycle with Create. The first cycle (mild protocol) yielded just one egg and we used ICSI following advice from Create. The egg unfortunately did not fertilise. The second attempt (natural modified) did not produce an egg so we are now starting our third cycle and hopefully third time lucky. 

Assuming there is an egg I would imagine that Create will recommend ICSI again but from what I’ve read IVF might be better statistically assume no major male factor. I wonder if there is any way they could start the IVF process and monitor it- if there was no movement within a few hours then ICSI could be used?

Ages- 
male 50 (male factor issues in past)
Female 42- low egg reserve

Has anyone else been in a similar situation and if so what did you do choose?


----------



## Saltysea (Apr 8, 2019)

We were told by our clinic to go for IVF with 3% morphology at the time. If IVF succeeds it is better for the egg and yes, as a last resort they should still be able to try ICSI if it doesn’t fertilize with IVF. We always had 75% - 100% fertilization with just IVF. We were very in agreement with their approach and wouldn’t have wanted to opt for ICSI except as an absolute last resort.


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

We have done around 9 rounds of ivf - my partner is similar, good sperm parameters, but morphology is not the best.  We did ICSI with a clinic in Spain and had poor fertilisation results and with our current clinic, we've had ivf each time and it has resulted in 90-100% fertilisation results with good embryo quality (that said, no success yet, unfortunately).  Good luck!


----------

